# Fibafuse in corners?



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, I have been using the FF for a little while now and I really like it but I haven't had the courage to try it in the corners yet. The reason for this is that corners react differently than flats and butts. While flats and butts of adjoining sheets are connected at the same area of the same studs and experience contraction and expansion equally, corners are not. Sheets are being pulled and pushed in two separate directions. Is the FF strong enough not to split apart? Paper tape is obviously subject to the same movement but will generally just separate ( curl ) at the point.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Great thing about fuse, if it were to tear, you can just tape right over it. If paper tape pulls or curls, you usually have to cut it out.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

The was another thread about this awhile ago and the general consensus was what fr8 said. I will add that I was sceptical at first about the internals as well, but have been using Fibafuse for probably two years in the internals and very happy with the results. One switch I made was to glaze with a tin head instead of the mechanical head. Oh, and be careful in the three ways. I file my fives and they will cut the tape.:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Great thing about fuse, if it were to tear, you can just tape right over it. If paper tape pulls or curls, you usually have to cut it out.


Good point! 

Was just thinking about lots of movement and possible failures.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

l like to cut and sand down my knifes for my 3 way...like the blade on my mesh taper. doing this it will not cut your paper,mesh or ff in the corners


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Like Fr8 and MLD both said.
I was also sceptical about the Fuse at first, but not in my angles. That's where I started using it. We've also been using for almost 2 years now and I love it the most for my angles. You never have to pick a 3 way again, not like you used to anyways. Sometimes I won't even clean them out, the flusher just does a really good job with the Fuse. Mud pulls right out from behind it.

And what I love most about FF in the corners, is that it's easy to fix if something does go wrong. If there's serious enough movement for it to crack, it will do just that, it will just split where there's movement.
You won't have tapes pulling off both sides of the wall, you won't have bubbled or rounded tapes, you won't need to cut it out and or try to sneak more mud behind it to fix it.
In most instances, if the crack isn't too big, I just run a small bead of caulking. Fixed! No mudding, sanding, nothing. Done.
If the movement is so bad that the crack is too big for caulking to work, then you have bigger issues in your house than using FibaFuse.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Square Foot said:


> Good point!
> 
> Was just thinking about lots of movement and possible failures.



I would say, if the structure moves that much, it isn't your problem!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Your taping mud is the adhesive that holds your tape of choice on. The tape is used to cover the seams, gaps, cracks, what have you. Your coats are to hide the tape. At no point should my work be structural! Lol


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Your taping mud is the adhesive that holds your tape of choice on. The tape is used to cover the seams, gaps, cracks, what have you. Your coats are to hide the tape. At no point should my work be structural! Lol


And that is one of the best posts ever written!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Your taping mud is the adhesive that holds your tape of choice on. The tape is used to cover the seams, gaps, cracks, what have you. Your coats are to hide the tape. At no point should my work be structural! Lol


True...again, just thinking of the "what if?"


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Is the difficulty with the mechanical heads due to the blades not being properly set for the material being used?

Never tried the tin heads, have always used mechanical.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Square Foot said:


> Ok, I have been using the FF for a little while now and I really like it but I haven't had the courage to try it in the corners yet. The reason for this is that corners react differently than flats and butts. While flats and butts of adjoining sheets are connected at the same area of the same studs and experience contraction and expansion equally, corners are not. Sheets are being pulled and pushed in two separate directions. Is the FF strong enough not to split apart? Paper tape is obviously subject to the same movement but will generally just separate ( curl ) at the point.


Go for it, a bit of a learning curve but once you've got the hang of it you'll never use anything else again.
I've never had any crack from structural movement, the only thing I've seen happen (before paint) is after they bashed all hell out of a door frame right next to the corner, what happened was it rattled the mud off the back of the fuse, because there's a cavity behind the mud it's not supported and it's free to fall away, the tape didn't crack though :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Square Foot said:


> Is the difficulty with the mechanical heads due to the blades not being properly set for the material being used?
> 
> Never tried the tin heads, have always used mechanical.


I would have to say, yes, some minor tweaking to a mechanical head may/May not be required. I had no more issues with the fuse than I do with paper. Still snagged some, but overall wasn't an issue. 

Keep in mind, I've only used FF on one job, in my mom's house, but I'll have to see it all the time if it doesn't hold up. I'm not worried. The 3 ways were the easiest that I've ever picked!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Another positive of FF, how many times have you blocked a job only to find a blister. Not a big deal, but with FF, you can push mud right through the tape. Blister gone! Also, when taping you can see the "blister". It's the spot with no mud, so, essentially blisters are eliminated.


----------



## Pd67 (Jan 19, 2013)

In Uk it's still very early days and only one online stockist but I'm wondering about switching from paper to FF.

I would like to find out some opinions how well FF works in corners when using knives and hawk?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Pd67 said:


> In Uk it's still very early days and only one online stockist but I'm wondering about switching from paper to FF.
> 
> I would like to find out some opinions how well FF works in corners when using knives and hawk?


You have to be very careful with it in the corners when wiping by hand. Best bet is to get a roller and flusher to wipe them out. If your wanting to try it out for hand taping then just use it on the flats and butts. I would suggest getting a homax banjo, corner roller and tin flusher for your angles.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> You have to be very careful with it in the corners when wiping by hand. Best bet is to get a roller and flusher to wipe them out. If your wanting to try it out for hand taping then just use it on the flats and butts. I would suggest getting a homax banjo, corner roller and tin flusher for your angles.


:thumbsup: best starter kit ever, right there.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, it pretty well sucks balls for taping corners by hand.
Very difficult to not get it to split.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, it pretty well *?%&# %#@%s for taping corners by hand.
> Very difficult to not get it to split.


....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, it pretty well sucks balls for taping corners by hand.
> Very difficult to not get it to split.


Need to change how you wipe it then!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Need to change how you wipe it then!


With a knife?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you wiping with the corner of your knife? Putting the corner of the knife right into the corner of the angle?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Are you wiping with the corner of your knife? Putting the corner of the knife right into the corner of the angle?


lol, I know how to do it, im just bugging. It's not like paper, lets put it that way. It's a pain in the ass to install by hand.
Doesn't really matter though. I have mini rollers and flushers that get me in even the smallest closets. I never hand tape.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. Finally decided to try FF thru the zook for angles. Wow! Can it get any sweeter? Had a few dry spots. Zook was empty 2 feet from end of angle. Flusher nicely filled those without any extra mud added. I did find that roller will not roll out wrinkles like paper. Other than that it works exceptionally well. And like PT said three ways are a breeze.


----------

